# Your R15 - Who is the manifacuter?



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Just a simple poll to see how many -100, -300, -500s we have out there. What do you have, multiple votes allowed. Unfortunately, not multiples of the same model. I know, these polls are never perfect. Roll with me here. If you've got 25 -300s vote and add a comment to the thread.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

1 x R15-500, but I deactivated it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

One 500 and one 300. Voted for one of each. Originally had two 500's but one of them died and was replaced by the 300.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Over time it has seemed that folks with -500s had them replaced with -300s. So I'm interested in seeing the numbers.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

2 x R15-500. When I voted it said I have already voted. I did not previously vote.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Larry Daughtrey said:


> 2 x R15-500. When I voted it said I have already voted. I did not previously vote.


That's an interesting one. Who's your ISP? I see you're in AZ, is it Cox?


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

As you can see by my signature I have 2 R15-500s one of which I have since December of 2005.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

My original R15 was a 500, but it kept blowing out the smart card so D* replaced it with a 300.


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

I had an R15-500 from the time they first came out. It never worked well. DTV replaced it with an R15-300 about two months ago and it has worked very well for me.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Beware of generalizations based on model number. My -500 and -300 are both severely unreliable. I don't have an explanation for the unexpectedly large variation in user experience. Generally, the order contributed by system design and implementation processes overwhelms tendencies toward chaos exhibited in random behavior. However, in the case of the R15, random behavior is quite common.


----------



## Larry Daughtrey (Feb 14, 2006)

Wolffpack, Im using HughesNet as my ISP with a mobile satellite system (DataStorm) on top of my Motorhome.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Larry Daughtrey said:


> Wolffpack, Im using HughesNet as my ISP with a mobile satellite system (DataStorm) on top of my Motorhome.


That explains the problem with voting. Years ago I had Direcway and experienced the same problems. When you're hitting this board the IP address you're listing is one of the few HughesNet displays publicly so once another HughesNet customer votes the board thinks you're the same member that already voted.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have two R-15's The first was purchased from Best Buy in December 05 and the second was installed as part of a special offer, by a DTV teck, in Feb 06.
Both have worked fine since I got them. There is an occasional hick-up but then almost everything I have does that.
I attribute my good luck to the fact that I use my units as they were designed. I don't try to force anything and I don't "tinker" with them.:sure:


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

Bud33 said:


> .....I attribute my good luck to the fact that I use my units as they were designed. .....


You use your units poorly? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingwhick (Jan 10, 2007)

Had a 100 for one week, it went nuts and was replaced with a 300.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

500 since they came out. For the most part works well with occasional lockup after changing priorities or removing SL.


----------



## amacluskie (Jan 2, 2007)

I have an R15-100, what's the difference between this one and the 300 or 500? Recording capacity and HD?


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

amacluskie said:


> I have an R15-100, what's the difference between this one and the 300 or 500? Recording capacity and HD?


The only differences are the outside dimensions on the boxes are different (500 & 100 are the same, 300 is smaller). There's also a slight different in the grey color of the boxes. (500 is a darker grey plastic than the 300, haven't seen a 100 in person to compare). Recording capacity, HD size and all those other functions are the same.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

White_Horse said:


> The only differences are the outside dimensions on the boxes are different (500 & 100 are the same, 300 is smaller). There's also a slight different in the grey color of the boxes. (500 is a darker grey plastic than the 300, haven't seen a 100 in person to compare). Recording capacity, HD size and all those other functions are the same.


I haven't seen the inside of a -100, but the -500 and -300 have completely different mainboards inside. As there are three different versions of the firmware one would think there are also chipset differences.

Below are links to pics of the -300 and -500. Anyone with a -100 may want to compare the inerds.

R15-300
R15-500


----------



## White_Horse (Jun 26, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I haven't seen the inside of a -100, but the -500 and -300 have completely different mainboards inside. As there are three different versions of the firmware one would think there are also chipset differences.
> 
> Below are links to pics of the -300 and -500. Anyone with a -100 may want to compare the inerds.
> 
> ...


You're right, I should have clarified my statements about the differences with "The only differences noticeable to a user would be...."


----------



## sseong (Mar 9, 2006)

I have my 500 since Janurary 2006. No replacement. It hasn't cause too much problem from day 1. (I thought it was better than my previous Dish DVR)

Since last update (FA), it detects new episodes of mythbusters, modern mavels and my other shows better than before... Since it is my backup DVR (of HR20), I don't use very often anymore.


----------

